# Bianchi Oltre XR launched today, the new "top"



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

see:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/07/bianchi-oltre-xr-launched-in-pau.html


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

same Di2 setup as my 2012......no reason to upgrade. Thats really the only thing the bike needed was better wiring.


----------

